# Warhammer 40k Dark Millennium Online First Playable Race



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

It has been confirmed that, obviously, the Imperium of Man will be playable in the upcoming Dark Millennium Online. Space Marines, Imperial Guard and Adeptus Mechanicus and even their Titans are all playable choices. Still waiting on some Chaos footage.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

The Imperium in a 40k MMO? Whoda thunk it? I didn't think _anyone_ would want to play as a Space Marine... Everyone should respond to that video with clips of "duh.." over and over.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well its not Ultramarines, thats a first.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome! This is perfect! For the Emperor!


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmmm ... saw some black templars there ... interesting.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I am so pumped to try it out. I really hope it delivers.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

YEs Titans i call pilot


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

That looks pretty awesome, annoying thing is that it will probably cost a bomb and I won't have the right computer to run it 

Skar


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

WarMaster Sindr said:


> YEs Titans i call pilot


I call gunner! 

The first 3 secconds made it for me. I just needed to see the words "inapropriate for children" before I became optomistic. I mean, its still a 40K MMO but so far we have that, AND no ultramarines as of yet. It might go well, especialy if the guard are not only playable but viable (not sure how but hey we'll see).

Where are we getting this titans claim? I saw no titans... *checks again* ... my mistake O_O


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

I saw a nurgle DP, i'm officialy hooked:grin:


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

chaos better be playable because im not going to play as a space marine. plus i hope its not just khorne bezerkers. i really want to play a noise marine.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

If I went Imperium I would prefer to go Ad Mech than SM they look awesome. Hopefully Chaos get some cool characters, would love to be a Noise marine.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Fuck yeah, Adeptus Mechanicus! Those guys better get the love and respect they deserve, because they're the saints who keep pumping out all those Land Raiders, Power Armour and Geneseed. If having read this makes you feel like you're pointed at then its your own dirty conscience. 

Considering they're in, I'd be out of my mind with ecstatic joy if the Dark Mechanicus would make an appearance too. Hell, even the Obliterator Cult would suffice. Two assault cannons in two arms, fuck yeah, now let me kill thousands with my shit-bullets.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

fucking sweet


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok...so you get to play space marines and guardsmen. How is this balanced? There is really no way to make a marine and a guardsmen 'balanced'. Then titans? ugh..


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Anfo said:


> Ok...so you get to play space marines and guardsmen. How is this balanced? There is really no way to make a marine and a guardsmen 'balanced'. Then titans? ugh..


They will come up with such a simply reason it will make the rest of us go "why didn't I think of that?" Either that or it won't make sense. Let's wait for the game to come out before passing judgment.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think Titans would actually be a "playable race," per se. Maybe a raid boss or some kind of vehicle like what's going on in WoW right now.

Otherwise, looks pretty cool :grin:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I can already see a picture of a titan's cockpit or 3rd person view with the text "THEY SEE ME ROLLIN' - THEY HATIN'".


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Most likely only Warhound Titans will be available, since the other Titans are twice its size. But still its pretty awesome, hoping for Chaos Warhound or Chaos Predator for me to drive around wildly.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

well they put chaos warriors, black orcs and goblins as playable toons in WAR. They were balanced fine.

Comparing a guardsman to a marine is along the same lines as gobbo to chaos warrior. I'd imagine the space marine default role will be tank.

on a side note. if you watch the E3 trailer, at the 44secx mark there's a clip of a marine shooting a bolter, it seems that shooting in the game is 3rd person. Not choose a target and auto hit it like most other MMO's


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmm it seems that there will be alliances in the game.



Dark Millennium Online Official Site said:


> On the very edge of the galaxy lies the Sargos Sector. For centuries it was rendered uninhabitable and isolated by volatile Warp Storms. Even now, deep within the sector the very fabric of reality is unraveling. Only the ancient Sentinel Devices hold the Warp at bay.
> 
> But the ravages of time and meddling of humanity have weakened the Sentinel Devices-and now, the battle for these lost worlds is at hand. Drawn to the conflict, the great races of the galaxy descend upon the Sargos Sector, seeking to preserve reality-or to tear it asunder.
> 
> Side with the forces of Order, or the vile hosts of Destruction, in a war that will unlock ancient secrets, reveal dark purposes, and determine the fate of the Sargos Sector. For in this dark millennium, there is no peace amongst the stars, only an eternity of carnage and slaughter.


I suppose that Imperium and Eldar is not an impossible alliance, its happened before so I dont see any real problem with it. And Orks and Chaos did ally in DOW: Winter Assault so I can't see a problem here. As long as they threaten each other a lot.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Bah. If I cannot play a Battle Sister I'm not much interested.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Azezel said:


> Bah. If I cannot play a Battle Sister I'm not much interested.


As I said let's wait before passing judgment. Besides if they don't add Sisters will just sue them for being sexist. I still haven't seen a single female.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

A) I wasn't passing judgement so much as lamenting a perceived deficiency. I am not only willing, but actually hope to be proven wrong.

B) MMO is sexist - oh what a god damned surprise...

It's 2010, if the industry hasn't fixed that by now, they probably never will... The north pole is cold, but it seems a bit futile to complain about that too.

I'm still hoping to be pleeantly surprised on both counts, though.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm using the ipad to type this, so I can't upload a vid until I get home, but if you watch the trailer on youtube, you'll find that ORKS are also a playabke race. You get to ride Deffkoptas.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I really want it but i really really hope there isn't a monthly subscription, thats why iv never bought other mmo's because of that fact,


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

yanlou said:


> I really want it but i really really hope there isn't a monthly subscription, thats why iv never bought other mmo's because of that fact,


I'm with you on that one.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

yanlou said:


> I really want it but I really really hope there isn't a monthly subscription, thats why ive never bought other mmo's because of that fact.


I dont think there will be a subscription fee. Lots of MMOs are becoming free to play. Warcraft is free now, Everquest is going to be free and theres talk that EVE Online might become free.

Upcoming MMOs like The Old Republic and Dark Millennium Online likely will be free as well. And I intend to get both.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> I dont think there will be a subscription fee. Lots of MMOs are becoming free to play. Warcraft is free now, Everquest is going to be free and theres talk that EVE Online might become free.
> 
> Upcoming MMOs like The Old Republic and Dark Millennium Online likely will be free as well. And I intend to get both.


To be honest I associate 'free' with crap. Although, some paid subscription games also fit into that category.

I must say that £10 a month for an mmo with ever changing content feels better value than £40+ for the latest FPS (let's face it every other console game is a fps) that can be completed in a few hours. But different strokes for different folks.

I've played Warcraft for about 3 years (though quit about 6 months ago) and recently started playing Eve and i can't see how either game could have had any long terms appeal without constant support from developers, moderators, etc.

On a separate note, is warcraft free? or do you mean WAR? As i say, i haven't played warcraft for months, but thought it would have been more largely advertised if it was now free (and it would perk my interest).

And finally (back on topic) -

What do we think all the playable factions will be?

I would suspect that they will loosely play with the lore (like with WAR) and clump DE, Orks and Chaos, then Imperium, Eldar and maybe Tau for the 'good guys'.

edit: Diablo 2 was the most awesome non-subscription online game, but not an mmo (just has an urge to add that!)


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> I dont think there will be a subscription fee. Lots of MMOs are becoming free to play. Warcraft is free now, Everquest is going to be free and theres talk that EVE Online might become free.
> 
> Upcoming MMOs like The Old Republic and Dark Millennium Online likely will be free as well. And I intend to get both.


Warcraft isn't free, and Warhammer Online only has a free trial for Tier 1 characters. No idea what you're referring to.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Alright, here's the vid:






Orks look awsome to play!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks shit.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

They should take a leaf out of Turbine's book and make Dark Millenium Free To Play, but with the option to purchase additional content as you wish like Dungeons and Dragons Online (my favorite MMO to date).


----------



## blitz451 (Apr 4, 2008)

that's the subscription model for failing or out of date mmo's now. 

I've heard Blizzard talk about going that route once they are done producing expansions for the game. This works because they are no longer paying developers dedicated to that game alone.

MMO's have to go the subscription route at the start to recoup their investment and maintain levels of quality in the game. 

Personally i hate games that constantly come out with new little tidbits but charge for everything you can do or own in game. I prefer a monthly fee and full access to everything.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

blitz451 said:


> that's the subscription model for failing or out of date mmo's now.


Meh... DDO and LotRO are both more recent than WoW, and the graphics hold up better (in my eyes) than WoWs on a decent system. Admittedly, both look poor on a low end system, where WoW still looks pretty good.

The different models suit different types of players - a subs based game works out best for people who can put a good few hours in a week and can feel that they're getting value for money from it. A pay as you play model suits a lot of folks who can devote much time and don't want to pay a set monthly fee for something that they might not get to use much from one month to the next.

(Yes, I know the subs aren't a huge expense for any game out there just now - the difference is mostly psychological. I currently have a lifetime sub to lotro, which is about to go F2P, and a subscriber to WoW, so don't go accusing me of favouritism either  )



blitz451 said:


> Personally i hate games that constantly come out with new little tidbits but charge for everything you can do or own in game. I prefer a monthly fee and full access to everything.


WoW has been the least updated MMO of any I've dabbled in - outisde of the expansions, the only thing that gets added is the odd dungeon or raid. Compare to lotro, who have added piles of new land-areas and zones since release, and have only charged for two expansions (both when the level cap increased, and the 2nd expansion at about 1/2 of general retail price for games). The expansion next week releases another huge new area as well as some other big in game changes with no fee.


----------



## lordjerry777 (Oct 29, 2009)

that looks awesome
i really hope that there are flamers


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

well it LOOKS like it can be good, which ATM is all i need to know.

a few things i wish could happen a "design your own" creator for normal (C)SMs & IG

as for the way to "pay" for MMOs id rather pay by total time played 10-100 hours cheaper each increment you go up for playing the less you pay upfront: bonuses are you pay for what you use, no OMG i paid $20 this month & played MAYBE 20 hours feeling...sounds genius to me


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If people are talking about MMO's, what about that Runescape? I tried it ages ago, and you bare loads for free, and shit loads more that's ever increasing and improved on like every week if you pay like £5 a month, and the graphics aren't that bad now.

It's not exactly WASD, but it's a bit like a Point and Click adventure that's a challenge.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Vaz said:


> It's not exactly WASD, but it's a bit like a Point and Click adventure that's a challenge.


A challenge to your patience, maybe. I tried that game in high school and nearly vomited in rage within the first hour. Why does everyone move so fucking slow? -_-


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

haha, there's now a run button. =)

I got to like level 30 and could start teleporting everywhere and it became better. But found better things to do, like shooting shit up on those £45 FPS every seems to hate.

Medal of Honour 2010 is my wet dream.


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

Just to say, runescapes not that bad any more provided your computer can handle to better graphics option, I know im level 78 :L

Back on topic, does anyone know when this comes out?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

zas240 said:


> Just to say, runescapes not that bad any more provided your computer can handle to better graphics option, I know im level 78 :L



Runescape? :laugh: Fuck, tried it a week ago and came to the conclusion that I will never do it again! :laugh:


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

oh please dont make them limit the chaos choices like the fantasy online game... I want to play Slaanesh!!!!

I think that the IG should be playable as a comisar pet class with Guardsmen.  That would be fun too.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Y.E.S!!!!!!

This looks awesome. I think its good to see GW and 40K getting 'out there' with Space Marine, DoW, Squad Command and other games. It'll bring loads of new people into the hobby and give us a new way to play!


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> nearly vomited in rage within the first hour.


How dare you honor me by stealing my quotes.


Also fuck yeah templar. I'd play it. Sure. I get to be the most hateful, prejudiced, son-of-a-rage-fuck that ever stomped on faces. Templar are BAs beyond belief hahah.

My only real hope is that at all times while playing as the marine they are either bald or screaming.


Also on closer examination of the video I saw chaos cultists. Neat.

And I think the imperial guard work in tandem with a commissar, like pets. A commissar with ten guardsmen should roughly have a feasible chance of killing a spess mehreen.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

as a guy who only ever plays console games im finding it hard to see how all that full on action will work out using a keyboard. 

ive never played WoW so forgive me for my ignorance but i think id find myself in a titan going round in a circle shooting my own men. anyone enlighten me on how it may work control wish as it looked all professional in the clip but will obviously be different when you get real people at the controls lol


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

It looks like a WoW clone to me.

Bikes/Copters = Mounts
Great Unclean One/Dreadnought = End-of-instance Boss
Titan = Vehicle, obviously on a larger scale than WoW but functionally the same

That said, I've played WoW for years on and off, whereas WAR I played for about 2 months before dropping and never returning, so I would prefer that it had more in common with WoW than with WAR.

What I want to see (and what WoW is missing due to fundamental problems with the basic game mechanics) is the ability to fight PvP in the air - Landspeeder vs Jetbike vs Deffcopta. You could strafe people on the ground as well, and that would be totally bitching. Unfortunately since Melee characters have to be viable then I don't think it will happen because they'd be too easy to grief.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

They Rock/Paper/Scissors it right up, Ranged units murder your Skimmers etc, Melee units murder Ranged ones, Skimmers murder Melee. Try to force you to take a balanced group in to PvP areas. 

Yeah if people take out a group of nothing but Melee then you'll get kited and murdered slowly by a Speeder, so don't do that. Isn't that how WoW works now?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> They Rock/Paper/Scissors it right up, Ranged units murder your Skimmers etc, Melee units murder Ranged ones, Skimmers murder Melee. Try to force you to take a balanced group in to PvP areas.
> 
> Yeah if people take out a group of nothing but Melee then you'll get kited and murdered slowly by a Speeder, so don't do that. Isn't that how WoW works now?


Yup, unless you play as a DK, in which case you murder everything.

At least that was how it was when I left.


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

This looks good but i hope they dont basterdise it....in my opinion Tau fire warrior was by far the best game ever related to the 40k world the first dawn of war wasn't bad but they alwasy miss something i feel lets the hole thing down.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I wonder what the FUCK appeal is playing a IG human. A Tech Priest sure, they can upgrade their bodies and gear. Inquisitor maybe as they can be Psykers with powerful wargear, but IG when you can play a Space Marine!!! Space Marines are always 100 IG in any fluff. What balance can there be unless SM are more like Scouts. I can see a balance in Scouts vs Storm Trooper. Any Clues here people?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Col. Schafer said:


> I call gunner!


Ok get your self Labotimized and where good to go.



WarMaster Sindr said:


> YEs Titans i call pilot


Ok get in the front seat im the Princept's.

All in all...looks fun i hope eldar get somthing cool since playing a farseer or Autarch would rock!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

As long as I get my power axe and strom shield I will be happy as hell. Did I see GK?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> As long as I get my power axe and strom shield I will be happy as hell. Did I see GK?


Naw thats a magic illusion and What did i tell you about power axe's? they make you to khorny!:laugh:


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

Azkaellon said:


> Naw thats a magic illusion and What did i tell you about power axe's? they make you to khorny!:laugh:


KILL MAIM BURN! KILL MAIM BURN!

BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD! SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE! MILK FOR THE KHORNEKLAKES!

btt: I want to play a Crisis Commander! That would be fucking awesome =)


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Like all Relic regurgitations, it will probably be just Smurfs, Eldar, Chaos and Orks (with an off chance for guardsmen) which all are pretty much the blandest and most depressingly boring races in 40K. (Eldar are ok from a fluff perspective but they always end up gimp in game play)

I won't be buying this unless I see some playable Tau, or maybe Tyranids/ Dark Eldar could sway me.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I assume you mean space marines? The chapter in this game is the BT.... nothing like the smurfs.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> I assume you mean space marines? The chapter in this game is the BT.... nothing like the smurfs.


All smurfs are the same. Except White Scars, those guys are kinda neat.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Thread necro....?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> All smurfs are the same. Except White Scars, those guys are kinda neat.


No, they are nothing alike but for the gear. Saying BT and UM are the same is beyond stupid. Simply because you don't like them doesn't mean they are the same.



MadCowCrazy said:


> Thread necro....?


Yup, looks like we're going with it.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Anfo said:


> Ok...so you get to play space marines and guardsmen. How is this balanced? There is really no way to make a marine and a guardsmen 'balanced'. Then titans? ugh..


What they could though probably wont do is either your a guardsman and then can unlock sm later, or if you buy the full version you can be sm or csm or whatever otherwise guardsman or cultist
either way it looks awesome. Hope its free... or at least have tier 1 like WH online


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I hope that no one here has a problem with the fact that I am sure as hell gona go with the Black Templars.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

I hope there will be different Chaos legions to chose from, Black Legion is boring, I would like to see Night Lords or Iron Warriors. Maybe they will have 1000 sons as Sorcerers? That would be nifty too.

If there is just Black legion, i would skip that faction(how will they call them? order and something?) and go with Black templars. Can't go wrong with that.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

This be necroposting I think. 

Still, not going to pass up a good response. We over at the Warp Watchers DMO fansite have decided that the solution to making IG and SM at least somewhat balanced is that Black Templars, being mainly a melee-centric chapter, will be the tank of DMO, where-as the IG will be Stormtroopers who excel at ranged combat, thus the ranged DPS of the Imperium faction.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Except for the fact that a bolter does vastly more damage than either of the two, not counting special weapons or AP. Don't really see the point in IG if you have marines. Eh. Add a marine and you should be able to make a tank that can DPS like a SOB.

It won't play out like that though, at least I hope not.


----------



## PsychoXeno (Jun 23, 2008)

According to the Info page on the website the Warp is being held off by the Sentinel Devices. Since the Necron's have the only technology capable of this (Pylon's) it means Necron's are in as an NPC faction or at least honorable mention.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Man, hopefully THQ can keep the financing up, long enough, (and remain patient enough) to give the devs enough time to make this game the game it needs to be at launch.


----------



## saltinerunner45 (Feb 25, 2011)

i think a good way to ballance IG and SM would be to start as a comasar i think there called? (idk, dont play any IG players) and you would be able to "summon" "minions" so that you could level the playing field just through sheer numbers, which would be very similar to tabletop. 
taking the same idea one step farther, i bet cultists could be given a similar system, performing rituals to summon daemons. that would allow for both imperial and chaos SM to act more like tanks: firing a bolter as they walk towards their enemy, just to skewer em with a lightning claw 
just my opinion though.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I am among those who really want this to be freakin awesome!

I would be more likely to be an Eldar. Hopefully a jetbiker or better yet a Shining Spear. 

Hit and run bitch!


----------



## DoomDot (May 19, 2011)

*Ahh awesome*

This looks sweeet!

Been playong warhammer online for some time now, alongside EVE and WoW..
Nothing really got my attention since wow, am really hoping for this to be great!

Just imagine all the awesome armoursets and whatnot that will (hopefully) be in this game.. cant wait! THQ tends to deliver! :aggressive:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

THQ does tend to not release garbage, most of the time.

I wonder when the Eldar will be announced and which aspects will be available. If I can't get my shining spear then a striking scorpion or fire dragon would be ace.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

saltinerunner45 said:


> i think a good way to ballance IG and SM would be to start as a comasar i think there called? (idk, dont play any IG players) and you would be able to "summon" "minions" so that you could level the playing field just through sheer numbers, which would be very similar to tabletop.
> taking the same idea one step farther, i bet cultists could be given a similar system, performing rituals to summon daemons. that would allow for both imperial and chaos SM to act more like tanks: firing a bolter as they walk towards their enemy, just to skewer em with a lightning claw
> just my opinion though.


That's not a bad idea. But I get the feeling that Marines will be just plain 'better', but can't be unlocked until a certain level is reached or similar prerequisite, just to milk the game for play time.


----------



## GreatUncleanOne (Apr 25, 2011)

For eldar you might find that you can go an aspect warrior as a choice and depending on weapons/armour you can be any of them. seeing as (if i remember correctly) eldar can change between aspects unless they become an exarch.

I just hope that they do something cool with daemons!!!


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Naa, just put Commissar Gaunt in there, he can kill Chaos Marines, they're not all that. (ducks as CSM fanboys go mental)


----------



## chaos_warrior_marine (May 29, 2010)

Awesome!  If you can play as Chaos it is more awesome! DEATH TO THE FALSE EMPEROR!


----------

